# Canon SX150IS or Fuji Finepix S2950



## vijayr2002 (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

Canon SX150IS or Fuji Finepix S2950

I am still trying to figure out between these two cameras. Does S2950 have manual focus like SX150? Both have manual controls. Leaving the zoom criteria(12X vs 18X), which camera do you think is better to purchase.

Thanks.


----------



## nac (May 22, 2012)

I feel SX150 is much better than S2950.


----------



## dingdong (May 22, 2012)

pls do some research before opening such threads.No point in opening threads with similar topic again and again.Mods are expected to close this thread.


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2012)

sx150IS is good


----------



## vijayr2002 (May 23, 2012)

dingdong said:


> pls do some research before opening such threads.No point in opening threads with similar topic again and again.Mods are expected to close this thread.



Yes, i did take time to research the forum before posting this question regarding manual focus in S2950! 

Thank you guys for your suggestion.. 

Any Fuji Finepix S2950 owners?


----------



## nac (May 23, 2012)

I don't know how many have used S2950 in this forum. As far as I know one of the member of thinkdigit have posted images taken from S2950. But I don't remember who is that member nor that post.

You google for user reviews/sample images of S2950. Best place to look for images of S2950 is flickr.com
Flickr: Camera Finder: Fujifilm: FinePix S2950


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

Canon PowerShot SX150 IS Point & Shoot is good.But i heard shots at low lights are bad.


----------

